# '99 Quest Stero Display gone out



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

The led readout in my wife's '99 Quest SE has gone out. The stereo still works fine but the display appears either very dimly or not at all. It seems to vary between the two. Any ideas on how to repair or ideas on who makes the stereo unit in these vans so that i can find an appropriate service center? Thanks!


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

Im not sure, but you might want to call the dealer and ask the for the manufature of the head unit, and if theyve had this problem before, and if its covered by warrenty in any way.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

or be prepared just to buy a new one...most factory things like that cost to much


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

alway prepare for the worst but hope for the best....it couldnt hurt by looking into it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

Your best bet is to go ahead and buy a new deck. (unless you really want the stock one to be in there). Usually in factory radios, when things go wrong with them it usually end up costing you and arm and a leg to fix it, more than replacing it. If you really want that deck in there, then I would suggest bringing it to a tv/radio repair shop, and see if they could maybe repair it for a resonable price. Best of luck!


----------

